# Cheap USB cables and free shipping



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

So good Ole Best Buy wants to sell me a 35 dollar USB A/B 2.0 cable for my 49.95 dollar printer.

You Bet,BooBoo was born yesterday after I fell off the turnip truck!

Went here,got this,3 ten foot cables,2.25 each,6.75 total out the door.

You have a 3 cable minimum order.

www.svideo.com
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
USB 2.0 Cable, A to B, 10 USB2-AB-10 3 2.25 
Colors = Black
ft.
Subtotal 6.75
Shipping 0.00
Tax 0.00
Total 6.75
------------------------------------------------------------------------
BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

And here I figured your mother gave birth on top of the turnip truck and you just slid off during the birthing process....  

Sounds like a good deal on the cables. Lot of big box stores are high on the small accessory items. Pays to shop around, usually some small online store offering free shipping and decent price if you look long enough. www.pricewatch.com makes those offering through them to give a firm shipping quote as part of the price quoted. Shipping has gotten rediculous for small cheap items on ebay, but if you are patient sometimes find somebody not trying to make their entire profit via shipping.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

www.woot.com is one of my favorites~! They have one deal a day, and when they sell out or it comes midnight, they sell a new item~!


----------

